# Mallard



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

So my son took a field Biology class at school and they got to do a mount. He wanted to do a mallard so we all season last year he kept holding out to save a nicer one. Well it got cold and we were breaking ice the last time we went out and we had a couple come in and he missed the first shot and I knocked him down. He didn't want to keep him but I said we are done duck hunting for the year so he would have to mount a pheasant, so he decided to mount my duck for me. I have a buddy at work who's brother does some taxidermy and he took him and painted the bill and feet for me, he said for the first time he did a really good job. He is hanging on the wall at work now.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

You couldn't pay me to hang that on my wall. What parents will do for their kids....


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful job. Nice bird, looks just like is it is alive!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Ouch, just keep telling him that practice makes perfect!


----------

